

A chart of Facebook's revenues - nickb
http://valleywag.com/tech/stats/a-chart-of-facebooks-revenues-282344.php

======
nostrademons
This is what they said about Google before it went public, though.

I'd really like to see that S-1, though. For a company with $100M in _revenue_
to be asking for a $10B market valuation takes a lot of chutzpah. Typically,
growth stocks will trade at something like 4x revenue. That would give
FaceBook a market cap of around $400-600M.

~~~
aston
Google actually was making a ton pre-IPO (on the order of a billion in
revenue). Facebook isn't (yet).

~~~
nostrademons
Right, it's just that nobody knew about it. When Google's S-1 came out,
everybody was astonished by how much money they were making.

~~~
aston
The question to ask is not what Facebook claims it's worth, but what Facebook
thinks it's worth. As in, what's the internal valuation being used for setting
employee option strike prices? Methinks nowhere near $10 billion.

~~~
nostrademons
Aren't they required by law to set them at the price of the last investment?
IIRC, that was how it worked the last time I got ISOs. It sucked when the
company got a new round of funding, because it meant all new ISOs needed to
have a strike price that was roughly double what the old ones were.

FaceBook's Series-A had a pre-money valuation of like $78M, which is nearly
unheard of in VC circles. If they've done further rounds, it'll be even
higher.

